# Dana White: Nick Diaz doesn't return my calls or texts



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.bjpenn.com/dana-white-nick-diaz-doesnt-return-my-calls-or-texts-ufc-news/



> “This is a fight that [Diaz] wanted, he really wanted this fight bad. And Georges St. Pierre called him out. He’s getting it. I expect Diaz to be there. Nick Diaz does not return my calls or texts. Nothing. It’s Nick Diaz. He doesn’t have to call me, he doesn’t have to text me; but, he needs to show up to the press conference. I would be blown away if he did it twice. It just would not be a good move. The thing about Nick Diaz is that Nick Diaz shows up for fights. Nick Diaz shows up and fights his ass off. He is not a big fan of the pre-fight promotion, but you have to do it. Whether you’re Nick Diaz, Anderson Silva or whoever you are — it’s in your contract. You can actually be cut. We can cut you for that. How fun would the press conferences be if nobody ****ing showed up but me? It wouldn’t be too good. I’ve proved that you be punished if you don’t show up for those things. You either won’t fight the big fight that you were supposed to fight or you’ll be cut.”
> 
> - UFC President Dana White talking about handling Nick Diaz at the UFC 155 post-fight media scrum, (Via Middleeasy).


brb deleting Danas txt messages
brb ignoring my bosses phone calls
brb playing with nunchucks


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

stop playing around an cut out all the BS just get rid of this punk sob


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> stop playing around an cut out all the BS just get rid of this punk sob


Tell us how you really feel man.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

so...what's a brb?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

AmdM said:


> so...what's a brb?


Be right back abbreviated.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Here we go again. Bisping thread part 2.

Listen, if any of you have had a job before, you're dodged work for a day and never answered your boss' phone call. You've pulled a sicky, you've talked shit, whatever. So before this thread gets blown up with bullshit, remember that this is a regular ass guy like all of us.

That being said, I'm going to cut his ears off if he fuks up this fight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Not again, Nick.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Meh, he'll be retired after March.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Why doesn't he just contact Cesar? Surely that's the easiest option knowing how difficult Nick can be.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I read the title of this thread and laughed for 3 minutes straight.

Nick Diaz is gold.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

A small part of me hopes he no-shows just so I can see the look on Dana's face.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I read the title of this thread and laughed for 3 minutes straight.
> 
> Nick Diaz is gold.


I know right, what a character.

Diaz gonna Diaz his own boss.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it's hilarious Diaz does'nt give a **** about what Dana thinks and I don't even like Diaz that much.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I read the title of this thread and laughed for 3 minutes straight.
> 
> Nick Diaz is gold.


If the fight happens, I'll love all this shit. Just too fuking risky at this point to like it haha.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Here we go again. Bisping thread part 2.
> 
> Listen, if any of you have had a job before, you're dodged work for a day and never answered your boss' phone call. You've pulled a sicky, you've talked shit, whatever. So before this thread gets blown up with bullshit, remember that this is a regular ass guy like all of us.
> 
> That being said, I'm going to cut his ears off if he fuks up this fight.


I don't play hooky, maybe that makes me weird but if I ever found out one of the guys that works under me was faking it I would be doing everything in my power to get them fired. It also infuriates me if people don't answer there phone when I need to get a hold of them.

your right Nick is a regular guy and if most people with a serious job didn't answer there bosses calls then they would likely lose there job. 

Nick Diaz is acts like a spoiled entitled bitch, I have a job that requires me to take drug tests so its simple I don't do drugs, I have a job that requires me to answer my bosses calls so I do and when my job requires me to be somewhere at a certain time I am there. Because that is what regular guys do, its what grown ass men do. Its part of being a grown up and taking responsibility for your life something Nick Diaz has never done. He makes excuses when he loses, he doesn't stick to his commitments. Nick Diaz is a useless waste of skin and watching GSP pound his face into utter oblivion will make me so happy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't play hooky, maybe that makes me weird but if I ever found out one of the guys that works under me was faking it I would be doing everything in my power to get them fired. It also infuriates me if people don't answer there phone when I need to get a hold of them.
> 
> your right Nick is a regular guy and if most people with a serious job didn't answer there bosses calls then they would likely lose there job.
> 
> Nick Diaz is acts like a spoiled entitled bitch, I have a job that requires me to take drug tests so its simple I don't do drugs, I have a job that requires me to answer my bosses calls so I do and when my job requires me to be somewhere at a certain time I am there. Because that is what regular guys do, its what grown ass men do. Its part of being a grown up and taking responsibility for your life something Nick Diaz has never done. He makes excuses when he loses, he doesn't stick to his commitments. Nick Diaz is a useless waste of skin and watching GSP pound his face into utter oblivion will make me so happy.


and new welterweight champion to toxics dismay nick diazzzzz


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> and new welterweight champion to toxics dismay nick diazzzzz


I legitimately would likely throw my remote through my tv.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> and new welterweight champion to toxics dismay nick diazzzzz


I hope Bruce buffer says that.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Not again, Nick.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I legitimately would likely throw my remote through my tv.


What if it's a split decision gsp clearly won? But Diaz still gets the nod.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> What if it's a split decision gsp clearly won? But Diaz still gets the nod.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


brb double murder suicide


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Isn't gonna happen GSP is gonna destroy this bum in under 3 rounds. Diaz is the most overrated guy in MMA and I could think of 10 better WW's than Nick.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

In under 3 rounds? I would bet all my worth that GSP doesn't finish Diaz. Not in a million years.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Here we go again. Bisping thread part 2.
> 
> Listen, if any of you have had a job before, you're dodged work for a day and never answered your boss' phone call. You've pulled a sicky, you've talked shit, whatever. So before this thread gets blown up with bullshit, remember that this is a regular ass guy like all of us.
> 
> That being said, I'm going to cut his ears off if he fuks up this fight.


I have never ignored my bosses phone call or decided to not call or text him back. Iv taken a sick day but I have 5 sick days to take so that is my right. If I didn't show up for work without notifying my boss I would be fired immediately. And were not talking about a few work days a year. I show up 5 or 6 days a week. Nick has less then 6 conferences a year.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> I have never ignored my bosses phone call or decided to not call or text him back. Iv taken a sick day but I have 5 sick days to take so that is my right. If I didn't show up for work without notifying my boss I would be fired immediately. And were not talking about a few work days a year. I show up 5 or 6 days a week. Nick has less then 6 conferences a year.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


Good for you mate.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> In under 3 rounds? I would bet all my worth that GSP doesn't finish Diaz. Not in a million years.


I would agree with this if fights weren't stopped on cuts. But Condit doesn't have a history of bad cuts and gsp opened up a brutal one. So that's the only way I see this fight being a stoppage for Georges.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

BOOM said:


> I think it's hilarious Diaz does'nt give a **** about what Dana thinks and I don't even like Diaz that much.


Yeah, it's always funny when guys throw their careers and lives away. I just laugh and laugh.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If the fight happens, I'll love all this shit. Just too fuking risky at this point to like it haha.


The fight will happen. Dana is just playing tough guy, and he knows it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I heard Diaz would have gotten the messages but Dana kept calling at 4:20.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> I have never ignored my bosses phone call or decided to not call or text him back. Iv taken a sick day but I have 5 sick days to take so that is my right. If I didn't show up for work without notifying my boss I would be fired immediately. And were not talking about a few work days a year. I show up 5 or 6 days a week. Nick has less then 6 conferences a year.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


Now I understand if you're a surgeon, but if you work in a shop or you're on call outs for maintenance (which I do) every now and again you can be like fuk this, phone is on silent, I'll say it was broke.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> In under 3 rounds? I would bet all my worth that GSP doesn't finish Diaz. Not in a million years.


He brutalized Condit and Diaz has 3 shit things going against him, A) he isn't nearly as strong, B) he has shit loads of scar tissue and C) he ignores that voice in the back of peoples head that says don't let that guy hit you in the face. Diaz has shit wrestling which means he is gonna end up on his back and he keeps a loose guard with almost no weight being given to maintaining control. He is gonna get brutalized worse than we have ever seen GSP beat anybody.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be fair though, GSP was so much more opened to submissions when he faught Condit than I thought he'd be. If anyone can sink in one, it's Diaz.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm hoping Diaz can win the belt before he starts no showing press conferences again. I think it would be twice as funny.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He brutalized Condit and Diaz has 3 shit things going against him, A) he isn't nearly as strong, B) he has shit loads of scar tissue and C) he ignores that voice in the back of peoples head that says don't let that guy hit you in the face. Diaz has shit wrestling which means he is gonna end up on his back and he keeps a loose guard with almost no weight being given to maintaining control. He is gonna get brutalized worse than we have ever seen GSP beat anybody.


nah, diaz has better cardio thats a fact and once he hits those body shots on gsp there wont even be an argument for gsp to stay fresh for most the fight. Diaz has a way better guard than any of the scrubs gsp has fought I mean condit flipped gsp from top position a few times and he isn't even close to as good as diaz on the ground. And diaz will land the most stifling shots standing. I do agree though that diaz has bad scar tissue and they could stop the fight due to cuts but that would be some real bullshit if they let that happen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair though, GSP was so much more opened to submissions when he faught Condit than I thought he'd be. If anyone can sink in one, it's Diaz.


GSP was open to do more damage because similar to Diaz Condit utilizes space to set up his transitions and sub attempts which also lets the guy on top posture up and do damage. Neither guy tries to grab hold and cling from the bottom.


UFC_OWNS said:


> nah, diaz has better cardio thats a fact and once he hits those body shots on gsp there wont even be an argument for gsp to stay fresh for most the fight. Diaz has a way better guard than any of the scrubs gsp has fought I mean condit flipped gsp from top position a few times and he isn't even close to as good as diaz on the ground. And diaz will land the most stifling shots standing. I do agree though that diaz has bad scar tissue and they could stop the fight due to cuts but that would be some real bullshit if they let that happen.


I question if Diaz has better cardio than Condit especially fighting a grappling heavy fight, we haven't seen Diaz carry a top heavy grappler like GSP. Body shots, please Diaz isn't landing those because GSP is gonna have him on his back eating elbows and punches. Condit flipped GSP? Yeah but again as I stated earlier Condit is physically stronger than Diaz. Nick is gonna be less effective with sweeps than Condit was and he isn't good enough to get the submission because honestly at the elite level the guard is virually dead and while Diaz has a decent guard he is no Fabricio Werdum. Who has Diaz subbed in MMA that is so impressive? Cyborg? Sakurai? Gomi? Lets get real none of these guys are anywhere near elite fighters and none of them are in the same stratosphere as GSP. Not a single striker has looked remotely threatening to GSP and every one of them including Dan Hardy had better TD defense than Diaz. Keep waiting and telling yourself Diaz has a chance because honestly its comical that people think he is a top WW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> GSP was open to do more damage because similar to Diaz Condit utilizes space to set up his transitions and sub attempts which also lets the guy on top posture up and do damage. Neither guy tries to grab hold and cling from the bottom.
> 
> I question if Diaz has better cardio than Condit especially fighting a grappling heavy fight, we haven't seen Diaz carry a top heavy grappler like GSP. Body shots, please Diaz isn't landing those because GSP is gonna have him on his back eating elbows and punches. Condit flipped GSP? Yeah but again as I stated earlier Condit is physically stronger than Diaz. Nick is gonna be less effective with sweeps than Condit was and he isn't good enough to get the submission because honestly at the elite level the guard is virually dead and while Diaz has a decent guard he is no Fabricio Werdum. Who has Diaz subbed in MMA that is so impressive? Cyborg? Sakurai? Gomi? Lets get real none of these guys are anywhere near elite fighters and none of them are in the same stratosphere as GSP. Not a single striker has looked remotely threatening to GSP and every one of them including Dan Hardy had better TD defense than Diaz. Keep waiting and telling yourself Diaz has a chance because honestly its comical that people think he is a top WW.


Well if diaz isn't a top ww then neither is condit, I mean you guys seem to think condit dominated diaz even though diaz landed the better shots and was going forward and was closest to finishing the fight and condit was landing the most useless leg kicks I have ever seen. Diaz won that fight imo, I know that's off topic but here's the point, condit gives gsp a lot of trouble with his ok guard but diaz can't with his very very good guard? Condit's only weapon against GSP was a few kicks and he LANDS a headkick on GSP still and almost finishes him but diaz can't pepper him down? Also his TDD is not actually that bad watch the sean sherk fight when he was a lot worse he stuffed seans takedowns beautifully, condit defiantly does not have better TDD than diaz. This is gonna be a way harder fight for gsp than condit despite gsp once again having the homefield advantage


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Im hoping for two rounds of GSP domination with Nick finishing a triangle or guillotine in in the 3rd. The reaction would be absolutely hilarious.

As for this article, Nick simply doesn't care. Dana knows it, he's only tolerating it for his own gain right now. If Nick screws up again I fully expect him to be gone and retire so I doubt he'll no show this fight now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well if diaz isn't a top ww then neither is condit,


 Diaz is stylistically a much worse fight for Condit than GSP. 


> I mean you guys seem to think condit dominated diaz even though diaz landed the better shots and was going forward and was closest to finishing the fight and condit was landing the most useless leg kicks I have ever seen.


 Diaz was not landing the better shots at any time in that fight, Just because you like watching Diaz go straight forward and allow his opponents to punch him in the face does not make him better or braver he fights the stupidest style on earth with zero defense. 


> Diaz won that fight imo, I know that's off topic but here's the point,


 Only blind favoritism could allow somebody to think Diaz beat Condit, Diaz is Leonard Garcia with a black belt and better boxing and a love of that style cannot allow somebody to score a fight for him.


> condit gives gsp a lot of trouble with his ok guard but diaz can't with his very very good guard?


 Condit didn't really give GSP alot of trouble one head kick was the only time he was even remotely in control.


> Condit's only weapon against GSP was a few kicks and he LANDS a headkick on GSP still and almost finishes him but diaz can't pepper him down?


 What does the fact Condit can land one big shot have to due when arguing Diaz can land his 50 some body shots?One Diaz body shot is not gonna crumple GSP that is the difference.


> Also his TDD is not actually that bad watch the sean sherk fight when he was a lot worse he stuffed seans takedowns beautifully, condit defiantly does not have better TDD than diaz.


 I think the fact you went back 7 years against a guy who should have been fighting at FW just furthers my point.


> This is gonna be a way harder fight for gsp than condit despite gsp once again having the homefield advantage


I would bet you that not only does GSP win but that he does so far easier than the Condit fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Diaz is stylistically a much worse fight for Condit than GSP.
> Diaz was not landing the better shots at any time in that fight, Just because you like watching Diaz go straight forward and allow his opponents to punch him in the face does not make him better or braver he fights the stupidest style on earth with zero defense.
> Only blind favoritism could allow somebody to think Diaz beat Condit, Diaz is Leonard Garcia with a black belt and better boxing and a love of that style cannot allow somebody to score a fight for him. Condit didn't really give GSP alot of trouble one head kick was the only time he was even remotely in control. What does the fact Condit can land one big shot have to due when arguing Diaz can land his 50 some body shots?One Diaz body shot is not gonna crumple GSP that is the difference. I think the fact you went back 7 years against a guy who should have been fighting at FW just furthers my point.
> 
> I would bet you that not only does GSP win but that he does so far easier than the Condit fight.


It won't be an easier fight than condit, condit didn't win the fight with diaz also since what did he land? 0 significant strikes. Nothing rocked diaz or even came close to finishing him at all, but diaz landed the harder face and body shots and was the only one to come close to finishing the fight by TAKING CONDIT DOWN and having a little time with condits back. Sherk is in no way a fw I don't know where you get that from he has only lost to champions of the lw and ww divisions. I'll let the fight with gsp and nick speak for itself.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> It won't be an easier fight than condit, condit didn't win the fight with diaz also since what did he land? 0 significant strikes. Nothing rocked diaz or even came close to finishing him at all, but diaz landed the harder face and body shots and was the only one to come close to finishing the fight by TAKING CONDIT DOWN and having a little time with condits back. Sherk is in no way a fw I don't know where you get that from he has only lost to champions of the lw and ww divisions. I'll let the fight with gsp and nick speak for itself.


Diaz got Condit down because it caught him off guard it was the only time in the fight Diaz's little dino brain allowed him to realize that he kept trying the same thing over and over and it wasn't working. It took Diaz 24 minutes to realize that Condit wasn't gonna let him pin him on the cage.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Diaz got Condit down because it caught him off guard it was the only time in the fight Diaz's little dino brain allowed him to realize that he kept trying the same thing over and over and it wasn't working. It took Diaz 24 minutes to realize that Condit wasn't gonna let him pin him on the cage.


Actually if you did watch the fight you would know his corner said he was winning every round to which most of us at home were agreeing with and only diaz haters were finding small bland reasons to give it to condit, the old diaz 1,2,5 thing is true because those are the most blatant won rounds by nick. And caught off guard or not he still took him down thats like saying JDS' win over cain in the first fight didnt count because cain didn't expect that punch. I swear some of you guys think nick is the same fighter as nate when in reality nick is way better in every area than his brother.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

lesd


ClydebankBlitz said:


> Here we go again. Bisping thread part 2.
> 
> Listen, if any of you have had a job before, you're dodged work for a day and never answered your boss' phone call. You've pulled a sicky, you've talked shit, whatever. So before this thread gets blown up with bullshit, remember that this is a regular ass guy like all of us.
> 
> That being said, I'm going to cut his ears off if he fuks up this fight.


I can honestly say I've never called in sick when I wasn't or intentionally ignored any of my works calls. I wasn't raised that way. I haven't taken a sick day in nearly two years and when I did it was because I was in the hospital.

I don't get Diaz. He has the work ethic of a champion but the mentality of a teenager in need of anger management. 

He's not a "regular ass guy". He's an insanely talented guy who throws away his potential by not being professional enough to handle his job and everything that comes with it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Actually if you did watch the fight you would know his corner said he was winning every round to which most of us at home were agreeing with and only diaz haters were finding small bland reasons to give it to condit, the old diaz 1,2,5 thing is true because those are the most blatant won rounds by nick. And caught off guard or not he still took him down thats like saying JDS' win over cain in the first fight didnt count because cain didn't expect that punch. I swear some of you guys think nick is the same fighter as nate when in reality nick is way better in every area than his brother.


Actually most of us were not agreeing with it and i actually think Rogan even mentioned it and said "wtf he isnt winning I dont know why his corner would lie to him." or something along those lines.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually most of us were not agreeing with it and i actually think Rogan even mentioned it and said "wtf he isnt winning I dont know why his corner would lie to him." or something along those lines.


And then rogan said when rewatched it at home properly he said he thought diaz won it 3 rounds to 2


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Now I understand if you're a surgeon, but if you work in a shop or you're on call outs for maintenance (which I do) every now and again you can be like fuk this, phone is on silent, I'll say it was broke.


Each his own.

I knew what my schedule was going to be like before i got this job and i agreed to it. If i want a day off i put in for it... if my boss needs me to come in on my off day or something but i cant or i dont want to i pick up the phone and let him know i cant. 

I dont know what your situation is so i wont speak on it. But i know that there is a Pre/Post fight conference for each PPV and i know that Diaz signs a contract agreeing to show up to it before each fight is booked. So he should be there...

Plus going to a conference isnt even work imo. So even if i was sick id still show up to it. I do a physical labor job so being sick and going to work can be a bit much but i still worked for a week while having Mono. But if i was in Diazes position id be so incredibly happy and id love to go to a conference. If only cause i know how lucky i would be and that i know there are people out there that work 100x harder then me for a fraction of the pay.

So Diaz can do whatever he wants but its a pretty shitty decision of him to make and one that i know most people would not make. Hell almost all the UFC fighters make it to the conference. Diaz is the only one i can think off that misses them and misses them for ridiculous reasons.


And quiet frankly signing that contract is like giving your word. If i tell someone im going to do something then i do it. And i dont think highly of someone that breaks their word unless there is some real reason for it.



UFC_OWNS said:


> And then rogan said when rewatched it at home properly he said he thought diaz won it 3 rounds to 2



So Rogan thought Condit won while watching the fight.

I know more people at this forum thought Condit won

I know Dana thinks Condit won.

Basically your post about most people thinking Diaz won while watching the fight is bogus.

(Not here to argue about who won just that you completely lied about most people thinking Diaz won while watching the fight)

Atleast u cud say 50/50 of people thought Diaz/Condit won. (Even though i believe it falls on the Condits side of the fence)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Each his own.
> 
> I knew what my schedule was going to be like before i got this job and i agreed to it. If i want a day off i put in for it... if my boss needs me to come in on my off day or something but i cant or i dont want to i pick up the phone and let him know i cant.
> 
> ...


You say that like you think diaz is a happy person who has had jobs in the past, I love nick but I bet you anything besides fighting he has never had an everyday job like most of us have, and the only time I ever see nick happy is when I see his stuff he comments on and likes in my youtube feed and his videos he uploads.

But in the end it was an unintentionally smart move for nick to not show up to the conference since they apparently paid him a lot just to show up the next time and he also got an extra payment for fighting penn and condit was left with no one when GSP got injured. Just because Nick doesn't answer dana's calls doesn't mean we're gonna have a repeat of the 137 press conference.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You say that like you think diaz is a happy person who has had jobs in the past, I love nick but I bet you anything besides fighting he has never had an everyday job like most of us have, and the only time I ever see nick happy is when I see his stuff he comments on and likes in my youtube feed and his videos he uploads.
> 
> But in the end it was an unintentionally smart move for nick to not show up to the conference since they apparently paid him a lot just to show up the next time and he also got an extra payment for fighting penn and condit was left with no one when GSP got injured. Just because Nick doesn't answer dana's calls doesn't mean we're gonna have a repeat of the 137 press conference.


Are you trying to argue something??? im confused.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Are you trying to argue something??? im confused.


No, I just replied to when you said if I was diaz I would be happy to attend this press conference like you think diaz is a happy person who wants to do all of this and has had a everyday job before where he had to meet his obligations. Cesar Gracie is the diaz bros father figure so that should tell you what kind of way they were raised.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> No, I just replied to when you said if I was diaz I would be happy to attend this press conference like you think diaz is a happy person who wants to do all of this and has had a everyday job before where he had to meet his obligations. Cesar Gracie is the diaz bros father figure so that should tell you what kind of way they were raised.


Well im saying what I would be like. And i know alot of other people who would be even more happy to get the opportunity that Diaz has. 

I dont know if Diaz is happy or feels lucky to be a UFC fighter. (Though if the guy cant make it to a conference there probably is no way he would survive working a 9 to 5 30k a year job.) 

Im mostly just commenting on the person that is comparing Diazes situation to ours.

though i agree with what you said. Which is why i wasnt sure if u were arguing something.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well im saying what I would be like. And i know alot of other people who would be even more happy to get the opportunity that Diaz has.
> 
> I dont know if Diaz is happy or feels lucky to be a UFC fighter. (Though if the guy cant make it to a conference there probably is no way he would survive working a 9 to 5 30k a year job.)
> 
> ...


yeah no I wasn't arguing just stating, I have no idea though why people feel the need to be tmz outraged on cases like the diaz brothers just let them be, I wish I could say the same about badr hari who I also like but he gets himself in beyond horrible situations and now he's in amersterdam jail for an indefinite amount of time losing huge amounts of weight


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah no I wasn't arguing just stating, I have no idea though why people feel the need to be tmz outraged on cases like the diaz brothers just let them be, I wish I could say the same about badr hari who I also like but he gets himself in beyond horrible situations and now he's in amersterdam jail for an indefinite amount of time losing huge amounts of weight


Yeah i agree that it isnt anything to be outraged about as it isnt affecting anyone but themselves. But at the same time i find it okay for someone to have a negative opinion about that. Since it sucks to see a grown man behaving like that... lets just say IF he misses the next conference and Dana for whatever reason lets him go or whatever. Il be bummed out that i wont get to see Nick in some great fights in the UFC but il also think that its deserved.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im fairly confident that nick won't let it happen twice or at the very least cesar gracie and the team will force him to go there especially since nate had to do it for the benderson title fight. The worst thing about MMA besides the TMZ parts is that the reporters always repeat the same questions and most of the are uninteresting and I have heard quite a few fighters say it annoys them to no end to continually having to deal with that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im fairly confident that nick won't let it happen twice or at the very least cesar gracie and the team will force him to go there especially since nate had to do it for the benderson title fight. The worst thing about MMA besides the TMZ parts is that the reporters always repeat the same questions and most of the are uninteresting and I have heard quite a few fighters say it annoys them to no end to continually having to deal with that.


Yeah i always think about that. I feel like if me or you or someone else on this forum was a reporter that we would be able to come up with some unique questions. Since if i pull up 5 interviews of a fighter leading up to the PPV. 90% of those questions will be the same just worded differently and same with the answers.

I know Chael actually just repeats the same answer over and over again. And has talked about how he gets the same question over and over again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't he show up against Condit for the press and BJ Penn. What gives...

This must be pissing GSP off. He might actually get a finish...or not.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i always think about that. I feel like if me or you or someone else on this forum was a reporter that we would be able to come up with some unique questions. Since if i pull up 5 interviews of a fighter leading up to the PPV. 90% of those questions will be the same just worded differently and same with the answers.
> 
> I know Chael actually just repeats the same answer over and over again. And has talked about how he gets the same question over and over again.


Exactly, it's like when a stupid audience member at acomedy show goes derrr do the joke I like again, enough already why are you getting paid for all this crap, not to mention the constant instigating and the reporters trying to always tell dana what fight to make and what fights don't make sense and what cards suck on paper.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Exactly, it's like when a stupid audience member at acomedy show goes derrr do the joke I like again, enough already why are you getting paid for all this crap, not to mention the constant instigating and the reporters trying to always tell dana what fight to make and what fights don't make sense and what cards suck on paper.


I wonder if reporters watch some interviews and think to themselves "Hmm maybe i shouldn't ask that question since its already been answered 100x" 

You would think they would do that... but it seems they dont.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Well not calling Dana or whatever isint a big deal, but like Dana said they have tried everything they could to get Diaz to play ball. If its in their contract that missing out on promotional obligations is a basis for being cut, than that means they cut Diaz some slack. If it was a low end fighter skipping out on press conferences he would have been instantly sacked. Instead they gave Diaz a second and third chance. They even started bribing him of around 300K to show up to his media obligations. They are doing everything they can to appease and baby him to make sure he does his job. GSP even gave him the opportunity of his life to be able to jump through hoops and instantly fight the champ, and Cesar Gracie signed it on his behalf. Not talking to Dana is fine, whatever. But if Diaz decides to jeopardize his opportunity again by not showing up to the next press conference, then you seriously have to question if he really wanted the big time fights and money he has ben crying about, and secondly have to consider that Diaz is seriously ducking GSP. 

What I dont like is Diaz fans somehow keep spinning this and saying that the UFC have been bullying Diaz around and have been unfair. And GSP is the one that is somehow scared of Nick Diaz, they are really deluded.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly it serves Dana White right. I hope Diaz doesn't show up to the press conferences or answer Dana's calls because that will be his karma for constantly giving title shots to fighters coming off a loss when hard-working guys like Johnny Hendricks who have earned it are getting snubbed.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> stop playing around an cut out all the BS just get rid of this punk sob


Dont worry, after his fight with GSP he'll go do boxing or triathlon full time. 
I finally predict a stoppage by GSP, vicious GnP.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I don't play hooky, maybe that makes me weird but if I ever found out one of the guys that works under me was faking it I would be doing everything in my power to get them fired. It also infuriates me if people don't answer there phone when I need to get a hold of them.
> 
> your right Nick is a regular guy and if most people with a serious job didn't answer there bosses calls then they would likely lose there job.
> 
> Nick Diaz is acts like a spoiled entitled bitch, I have a job that requires me to take drug tests so its simple I don't do drugs, I have a job that requires me to answer my bosses calls so I do and when my job requires me to be somewhere at a certain time I am there. Because that is what regular guys do, its what grown ass men do. Its part of being a grown up and taking responsibility for your life something Nick Diaz has never done. He makes excuses when he loses, he doesn't stick to his commitments. Nick Diaz is a useless waste of skin and watching GSP pound his face into utter oblivion will make me so happy.


Toxic, I respect all your posts but honestly when has Nick Diaz EVER shown to be a grown man? He's a prime example of how age can sometimes have no reflection with maturity. I wouldn't be surprised he gets sacked if he fails to show at the presser. Then we'll hear him bash GSP about how he's trying to "dodge" him yet again.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

On a side note, I'm still unclear how anyone could defend Nick's action? "Give him a break cause he doesn't like doing that shit?" Diaz homers keep bringing up the fact that he's a "fighter", well he needs to understand the ufc employs "professional fighters" not "random punks off the streets". If he can't grasp what "professional" means then he needs to get cut and do something else with his life that he actually enjoys. 

The UFC is trying everything in their power to become a real mainstream sport. The Fox deal was a big step for them, there's no way the UFC can afford to keep this kind of clown and still command respect with the other major sports league.

As for the fight if it did happen, I honestly believe GSP would destroy Diaz. GSP tends to perform better the more he gets trash talked. BJ fans keep harping about grease gate but the fact is BJ got so beat up they feared it might end his career and threw in the towel (so let's stop with this GSP can't finish BS, cause he DID finish BJ). Diaz cannot handle wrestlers, he does best against the Leben types who likes to brawl and go retard mode in front.

He'll get peppered with jabs, and get taken down then GSP will put him in half guard where he won't have anything to fear, and just grind Diaz from that position till he gets cut badly. Round 2 will be the same. Round 3 is when GSP will prob mix up his strikes more as Diaz will prob drop his hands and advance like a retard only to be taken down yet again. R4 and R5 will be more GNP and Diaz will look worse than Lauzon vs Miller.

This fight is a win win situation. If he doesn't show up at the presser he gets cut and we never see him again, or he shows up and hopefully gets a career ending injury from getting too much ground and pound.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

:laugh: 

I love Nick Diaz. He's been providing me with more entertainment than anyone else not named Sonnen.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Did he mention _since when_¿ I'd say it makes a difference if he isn't available on the phone since New Years Eve or for several weeks.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow... I'd be surprised, but really I didn't expect much more out of a Diaz. Johnny Hendricks might get his title shot after all!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

DrFunk said:


> On a side note, I'm still unclear how anyone could defend Nick's action? "Give him a break cause he doesn't like doing that shit?" Diaz homers keep bringing up the fact that he's a "fighter", well he needs to understand the ufc employs "professional fighters" not "random punks off the streets". If he can't grasp what "professional" means then he needs to get cut and do something else with his life that he actually enjoys.
> 
> The UFC is trying everything in their power to become a real mainstream sport. The Fox deal was a big step for them, there's no way the UFC can afford to keep this kind of clown and still command respect with the other major sports league.
> 
> ...


Overwhelming hate in this post. Let the hate flow through you, just know that not a single **** was given by Nick Diaz


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


I wonder if Nick will be smiling like that in the unemployment line?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Diaz fans are an odd lot. If he purposely gets out of fighting a guy twice by no-showing it's hilarious. 

No, it's not hilarious. He's scared.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> No, it's not hilarious. He's scared.


You are right, he's scared. I know exactly what he's going through. An old buddy of mine who passed away last year was exactly like him. 

Do you guys know anything about anxiety? As soon as Dana calls him, he's probably wigging out about the conversation already, so I can understand why he doesn't answer the phone. It's like a big build up thing that doesn't actually exist but in your mind it becomes something gargantuan. 

If he doesn't show to the press conference then yeah, he was scared, but not scared of GSP like many would like to imply, he's scared of having to sit in front of 200 reporters and 20 cameras answering all of their questions.

Dana should be corresponding with Cesar.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> I wonder if Nick will be smiling like that in the unemployment line?


You mad because an athlete you hate with all of your guts has already achieved more than any thing you will achieve in your entire life and has made more money than you will ever make in a life time?

brb hating on Nick Diaz in every related thread
brb will never be as successful as Nick Diaz in any thing I do
brb getting really mad


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You mad because an athlete you hate with all of your guts has already achieved more than any thing you will achieve in your entire life and has made more money than you will ever make in a life time?
> 
> brb hating on Nick Diaz in every related thread
> brb will never be as successful as Nick Diaz in any thing I do
> brb getting really mad


The brb shit is so lame.

And can we please shut this forum down? We can't criticise fighters because they make more money than us so this forum doesn't really serve a purpose.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> The brb shit is so lame.


You claiming that a fighter who stands toe to toe in front of every opponent with absolutely no fear of getting KO'd is scared of another fighter is the really lame part.

It's just as bad as those folk who claim Anderson Silva is scared of and is ducking Chris bloody Weidman, lol.

How about you respond to El Breskos post, or just casually ignore him because you know you were in the wrong.

Edit: There's a difference between criticising a fighter and just blindly and mindlessly hating on them. Sure, Nick has his faults, probably more than most other fighters on the roster, but he also has his positives. He's a ridiculously entertaining and skilled fighter who goes out there puts on fights the fans want to see every time he steps into the octagon. These haters ignore the positives and just focus and feed off the negatives in every single Diaz thread that pops up. It's just sad. It's like they're angry that a person they loathe so much will be more successful than they ever will be in life, so they resort to mindless hate.

brb swimming from Alcatraz


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


Why does the picture look like it was taken in the back room of a Best Buy?? There's Home Theatre and Geek Squad quotas on the white board...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> Why does the picture look like it was taken in the back room of a Best Buy?? There's Home Theatre and Geek Squad quotas on the white board...


I don't know mate, I didn't take the picture. Maybe he's got a part time job at Best Buy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm with hellboy, that brb shit is gay Grap


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

El Bresko said:


> If he doesn't show to the press conference then yeah, he was scared, but not scared of GSP like many would like to imply, he's scared of having to sit in front of 200 reporters and 20 cameras answering all of their questions.


Probably, but him picking and choosing which press conferences to be "scared" about is in question. He managed to show up to the press conferences against BJ Penn and the ones against Carlos Condit. If he doesent show up to the next one that would make 3/3 of press conferences he skipped out against GSP. That is questionable.

He might feel fine showing up and fighting against people, but for a guy with anxiety, in his head he is probably nervous against a guy in GSP who is a totally different beast. What im saying is, a normal person would feel already a ton of pressure in a big money fight against GSP. For a guy with anxiety disorder like Diaz, he is probably a nervous wreck, and I understand him being scared.

Thats totally different than Anderson Silva cause Silva specifically said he doesent want to fight Weidman because he is a no name. He isint running around and hiding.

The next press conference is a tell all. If Diaz shows up, than good for him, it looks like he can man up. If he doesent show up, I dont want hear some Diaz fanboy excuse like "GSP is a coward because he wouldnt chase after a guy who ran off" again, because im already hearing similar excuses.

People are upset because they want to see this fight bad, and dont want Diaz to screw it up again. If they dont like Diaz its probably because Nick Diaz and his hardcore fans are some of the most insane people to deal with. Its a terrible 1-2 punch. I dont think these guys feel this badly towards say Nate Diaz.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm with hellboy, that brb shit is gay Grap


And not a single fuk was given


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Of course Nick never answers his phone when Dana calls. Who wants to talk to their boss high?:confused02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

It's Dana's choice to ultimately cancel the fight if Diaz no shows, GSP shouldn't cop any flak for that.

Anxiety doesn't really work like that, he's comfortable with fighting, he's definitely not afraid to fight anybody, it's just how he's wired. He is not comfortable with the press though, Nate and Cesar probably kidnapped the bastard to get him to the BJ and Condit press conferences. 

I hope he shows, it'll be a great fight. Nick has a better chance than Condit did. I still don't really think he's going to win though


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> And not a single fuk was given


And will never be received it you continue that gay shit :thumb02:

Also, that picture is awwfffffffffful. New***s ruined memes.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Probably, but him picking and choosing which press conferences to be "scared" about is in question. He managed to show up to the press conferences against BJ Penn and the ones against Carlos Condit. If he doesent show up to the next one that would make 3/3 of press conferences he skipped out against GSP. That is questionable.
> 
> He might feel fine showing up and fighting against people, but for a guy with anxiety, in his head he is probably nervous against a guy in GSP who is a totally different beast. What im saying is, a normal person would feel already a ton of pressure in a big money fight against GSP. For a guy with anxiety disorder like Diaz, he is probably a nervous wreck, and I understand him being scared.
> 
> ...


Anxiety is a conditional disorder. Nick Diaz doesn't pick and choose when to feel up for the media bombardment. One day he could feel fine and relatively anxiety free, the next day he could be having a melt down.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Personally, I think you guys are just throwing Nick excuses. I think it's more like Dana said. Diaz is a fighter, nothing more. He's not interesting in the behind the scenes and the pre-fight, he just wants to get in there and have a fight. He's the kind of guy to say "Fuk Dana, I couldnt give a shit if he's moaning about me. He's the one making money off me so he'll do whatever the hell I say" before passing the bong.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm convinced that Clyde, UFC OWNS and Sideways222 are all the same person.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I figured out what BobbyCooper's new account was the other day, I can't remember now though, i'll let you know soon.

Sideways is hilarious, I thoroughly enjoy his posts.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Who's Bobby Cooper? What a cool username.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Grapple, you're opinion changes depending on if I agree with you or not. In the Cain thread you're all repping me and stuff cause I thought he would win, but now you say I'm one of the bad members because I disagree with you? Stop being a girl. I'm just disagreeing cause Nick seems like a badass to me and probably wouldnt give a shit about the coorperate side of things.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I love both Diaz brothers. I just don't want to see Nick blow it again. I want to see him fighting in the UFC among the best.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Grapple, you're opinion changes depending on if I agree with you or not. In the Cain thread you're all repping me and stuff cause I thought he would win, but now you say I'm one of the bad members because I disagree with you? Stop being a girl. I'm just disagreeing cause Nick seems like a badass to me and probably wouldnt give a shit about the coorperate side of things.


I was also heavily intoxicated at the time of repping you :thumb02:

I didn't say you were one of the bad guys. There are no bad guys, it's a bloody internet forum. But you, OWNS and Sideways do share remarkable similarities when posting.

I.E - Cain Velasquez beats Tyson Fury in a boxing bout is equally as ridiculous as UFC OWNS' claim that JDS lost because he was too muscular. In before a UFC video/interview is posted directly from Sideways facebook wall!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I was also heavily intoxicated at the time of repping you :thumb02:
> 
> I didn't say you were one of the bad guys. There are no bad guys, it's a bloody internet forum. But you, OWNS and Sideways do share remarkable similarities when posting.
> 
> I.E - Cain Velasquez beats Tyson Fury in a boxing bout is equally as ridiculous as UFC OWNS' claim that JDS lost because he was too muscular.


Well now you get to hand with UFC OWNS on my ignore list. That should be fun for you.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Well now you get to hand with UFC OWNS on my ignore list. That should be fun for you.












Don't be like that man.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Personally, I think you guys are just throwing Nick excuses. I think it's more like Dana said. Diaz is a fighter, nothing more. He's not interesting in the behind the scenes and the pre-fight, he just wants to get in there and have a fight. He's the kind of guy to say "Fuk Dana, I couldnt give a shit if he's moaning about me. He's the one making money off me so he'll do whatever the hell I say" before passing the bong.


Doesn't your own brother have anxiety disorder?

You should know what it's like for him.

@Grapple, I think that AmdM is BobbyCooper. I could be wrong, but that's just what I think.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Doesn't your own brother have anxiety disorder?
> 
> You should know what it's like for him.
> 
> @Grapple, I think that AmdM is BobbyCooper. I could be wrong, but that's just what I think.


I meant who's Bobby Cooper, as in who is actually Bobby Cooper. Must have been around here before my time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Doesn't your own brother have anxiety disorder?
> 
> You should know what it's like for him.
> 
> @Grapple, I think that AmdM is BobbyCooper. I could be wrong, but that's just what I think.


He can answer a phone, but that's not the point.

What I mean is, Diaz does interviews and shit all the time. He talks in front of thousands of people, confidently calling out GSP and shit. And we're not talking about the press conference here, which may indeed cause anxiety, but it's a phonecall to a guy he's spoke to and argued with time and time again. He surley doesnt freak out the second he receives a general phonecall from Dana. How was the fight arranged in the first place? Diaz was fine and dandy when he got that call wasn't he? Or the call to join UFC? I just think he couldnt give a damn what Dana has to say. The way he's thinking is that he's a fighter, if he fights, that's mission accomplished. He'll turn up to the presser but he doesnt want to deal with the suits any more than he has to, and he doesnt think he has to.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I meant who's Bobby Cooper, as in who is actually Bobby Cooper. Must have been around here before my time.


http://www.mmaforum.com/34806-bobbycooper.html

You can see all his activity before he was banned if you like. Interesting character.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Are people under the assumption that Nick not returning Dana's calls or texts is a recent discovery? The way I read it is that Diaz has never bothered to answer the phone to Dana or ever text him back. These are things he's probably never done even since his early UFC days. 

I remember a vlog with Dana a while back where he said that "Diaz is different, he's not like the other guys, I walked past Diaz down the corridor before and he just blanked and ignored me, we gotta work with him differently". Diaz has always been like this, and Dana probably settles all of the media/contract arrangements directly with Diaz' management team, rather than Nick himself.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Are people under the assumption that Nick not returning Dana's calls or texts is a recent discovery? The way I read it is that Diaz has never bothered to answer the phone to Dana or ever text him back. These are things he's probably never done even since his early UFC days.
> 
> I remember a vlog with Dana a while back where he said that "Diaz is different, he's not like the other guys, I walked past Diaz down the corridor before and he just blanked and ignored me, we gotta work with him differently". Diaz has always been like this, and Dana probably settles all of the media/contract arrangements directly with Diaz' management team, rather than Nick himself.


THIS is all I was saying.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> THIS is all I was saying.


I'm confused. I thought you were saying that Diaz doesn't (or shouldn't) get anxious when he receives a phone call from his boss. He probably tries to avoid all contact with Dana because for what ever reasons he finds it extremely uncomfortable, just like how he appears to be extremely on edge when ever a camera and a microphone is shoved into his face.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I'm confused. I thought you were saying that Diaz doesn't (or shouldn't) get anxious when he receives a phone call from his boss. He probably tries to avoid all contact with Dana because for what ever reasons he finds it extremely uncomfortable, just like how he appears to be extremely on edge when ever a camera and a microphone is shoved into his face.


He probably does but not enough to not answer the phone. It's more like what you just posted. He completley blanks Dana, cause he wants nothing to do with him. Diaz is just a badass dude who wants to fight. If he was a WWE wrestler, he'd need to have a manager ringside


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Doesn't your own brother have anxiety disorder?
> 
> You should know what it's like for him.
> 
> @Grapple, I think that AmdM is BobbyCooper. I could be wrong, but that's just what I think.


Cool story Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You mad because an athlete you hate with all of your guts has already achieved more than any thing you will achieve in your entire life and has made more money than you will ever make in a life time?
> 
> brb hating on Nick Diaz in every related thread
> brb will never be as successful as Nick Diaz in any thing I do
> brb getting really mad


Why would I be mad? I don't measure my life against others. I don't even really hate him. I just think he's an overrated idiot. That's not hate. That's dislike. I hate very few people in this world and no fighter will ever end up on this list. I need more from someone than idiotic actions to hate them.

You are the one getting out of sorts anytime someone even makes a joke about him. You give more of a **** about what people think about him than he does. So you just jump and defend him from every slight - real or imagined - and call people haters. As if they have to acknowledge and love the fighter who's balls are so firmly embedded in your mouth.

Guess what? We don't. I made a joke. You overreacted. Just like the last Diaz thread and the one before that and the one before that. Have you ever thought about calming down and maybe not living up to the second half of your name?

And, by the by, the brb stuff is as gay as 8 guys ******* 9 guys. Just sayin'.

Have fun frothing, Grap! I'm not returning to the thread to listen to you ramble!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Did Nick miss any press conferences before the BJ and Condit fights?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Cool story Bro. :thumbsup:


Don't take it in the wrong way, I think you are both great posters and very knowledgeable.



Hellboy said:


> Did Nick miss any press conferences before the BJ and Condit fights?


Yeah the initial GSP fight was meant to happen, then they scrapped the GSP fight and gave him BJ. That's the only one he's missed.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

What about Daley or Noons?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think this fight will ever happen. Even if Nick shows up for the Press Conferences they will probably Drug test him and he will fail again. No way he is given up his weed.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Why would I be mad? I don't measure my life against others. I don't even really hate him. I just think he's an overrated idiot. That's not hate. That's dislike. I hate very few people in this world and no fighter will ever end up on this list. I need more from someone than idiotic actions to hate them.
> 
> You are the one getting out of sorts anytime someone even makes a joke about him. You give more of a **** about what people think about him than he does. So you just jump and defend him from every slight - real or imagined - and call people haters. As if they have to acknowledge and love the fighter who's balls are so firmly embedded in your mouth.
> 
> ...


You're obviously mad, most of your posts are all angry, negative rants about one fighter or another, or negatively rambling on about another topic. You even said in another thread a while back that you weren't going to get mad and worked up like you usually do when posting for a particular reply. You don't ever really have any thing positive to say about any thing or any one, which tells me all I need to know.

And yes, the classic narcissistic deadman conclusion to the post. "I've said my piece now, so I'll ignore any thing else you respond with". Classy.

Stop hating, start appreciating. Live, laugh, love.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> What about Daley or Noons?


In SF, shit was done Nick's way or it wasn't done at all.

I remember a conference call a couple years ago from SF where you could hear Nick smoking bongs in the background. I'll give you more info on that if you're interested, it's a pretty funny story.



> This will go down as one of the wildest things Nick Diaz did in his MMA career that no one will ever be able to see anymore. On a Strikeforce conference call last January, Scott Coker managed to get Nick Diaz and Marius Žaromskis in one metaphorical room while the media pelted Diaz with soft-ball questions like 'Who do you want to fight next?'. During the conference call, you could hear Nick Diaz sporadically engage in 'other activities' while questions were being asked to other fighters. A couple days later, Nick Diaz posted a video of what he was actually doing in the conference call and it involved him ruthlessly hitting a bong while occasionally playing with nunchucks. Within a couple hours, Nick Diaz decided to remove the video from his YouTube page for the obvious reasons, however a select few did see the clip and someone from the UG gives a brief summary of the activities that took place:
> 
> "I was lucky enough to see the vid before he made it private basically hes just sitting around listening to Zaromskis talk on the conference call he walks out of frame, and you clearly hear a nice bong rip he walks back into frame and starts playing with his nunchucks for about 5 minutes sits in front of the camera and just stares into space."
> 
> We can only hope that one day this video resurfaces on the net. It's up there on my wish list, right next to 'Global Peace' and 'Having a never ending supply of Adidas shoes'.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

As EASY as it would be for me to say I hope this bites Dana White and the UFC in the ass for passing up Hendricks, Diaz needs to get his shit together because I am interested in this fight. I am interested in seeing how Diaz deals with the double Jab, and GSPs power double, how GSP deals with Nick Diaz triathlon esque cardio, and constant pressure.

I don't care what kind of social disorder you have. As a fighter, you have responsibilities to handle, and if you can not handle those responsibilities in order to get to those fights, you are letting the UFC and the UFC fans down.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hendricks isn't passed up, he's on the same card so they can make a quick switch if need be.

Anyone that doesn't like Diaz would love this video. (Fans will like it too)






Dude is tough as old nails.


----------



## DiazSmasher (Jan 4, 2013)

diaz is too busy hitting bong and nun - chucking


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

dlxrevolution said:


> I am interested in seeing how Diaz deals with the double Jab, and GSPs power double, how GSP deals with Nick Diaz triathlon esque cardio, and constant pressure.


I want to see this fight too, but I have no doubt in my mind that GSP is going to be the one pressuring him. To beat a boxer like Diaz's or JDS, do like Bendo and snipe hiim with kicks first, or do like Cain and get inside, or clinch. Boxers are most comfortable if they stay in boxing range and pick you apart with jabs first. Diaz has never shown to be effective in any clinch situation. Also Diaz isint a particularly good kicker to snipe back. If GSP basically copies either Bendo or Cain, land some strikes to setup the double leg, GnP, and repeat, he is going win convincingly. The only thing people would be able to cheer Diaz for is that he can take punishment, but thats a given. Otherwise its going to be a rout. If Diaz is such a bad ass like his fans claim, I really really hope he doesent screw it up this time and they finally get to fight.

I will stand by my stance and say that Overeem and Cormier are the only two who could be UFC Champions. The others never will be unless it was given to them, and not earned. I like Melendez too but LW is too stacked, he wont make it out. StrikeForce was the little leagues.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

gRetarded said:


> I'm convinced that Clyde, UFC OWNS and Sideways222 are all the same person.


Well you are convinced of alot of retarded and false things. So this does not surprise me. Atleast you had the decency to warn people when you created your account.



El Bresko said:


> I figured out what BobbyCooper's new account was the other day, I can't remember now though, i'll let you know soon.
> 
> Sideways is hilarious, I thoroughly enjoy his posts.


Ty sir. I appreciate that. :hug:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't play hooky, maybe that makes me weird but if I ever found out one of the guys that works under me was faking it I would be doing everything in my power to get them fired. It also infuriates me if people don't answer there phone when I need to get a hold of them.
> 
> your right Nick is a regular guy and if most people with a serious job didn't answer there bosses calls then they would likely lose there job.
> 
> Nick Diaz is acts like a spoiled entitled bitch, I have a job that requires me to take drug tests so its simple I don't do drugs, I have a job that requires me to answer my bosses calls so I do and when my job requires me to be somewhere at a certain time I am there. Because that is what regular guys do, its what grown ass men do. Its part of being a grown up and taking responsibility for your life something Nick Diaz has never done. He makes excuses when he loses, he doesn't stick to his commitments. Nick Diaz is a useless waste of skin and watching GSP pound his face into utter oblivion will make me so happy.


Just wanted to quote my favourite post in this thread. Personally, I haven't missed a day of work in over 4 years - and that last time was because my fuel pump crapped out :[ Responsibility & pride in my work, yo.

FWIW I doubt Diaz will no-show. Hendricks hopes otherwise. lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> Just wanted to quote my favourite post in this thread. Personally, I haven't missed a day of work in over 4 years - and that last time was because my fuel pump crapped out :[ Responsibility & pride in my work, yo.
> 
> FWIW I doubt Diaz will no-show. Hendricks hopes otherwise. lol


Johnny hendricks will live up to his name big rig by cornering diaz in a gas station bathroom stall and clubbing him with a lead pipe so he gets the title shot heh.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Johnny hendricks will live up to his name big rig by cornering diaz in a gas station bathroom stall and clubbing him with Diaz's hash pipe so he gets the title shot heh.


fixed that for you lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

as he's saying that he says the greatest line in cinema "and the lord said let their be pain" as he touches his jesus beard


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL

well I'm not sure it's a jesus beard - it could be mistaken for another awesome beard...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ha he should never shave it


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

How awesome would Nick Diaz look with a big f*uck off beard?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> How awesome would Nick Diaz look with a big f*uck off beard?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


>


:laugh:
Awesome

I hate it when you make me laugh. Fecking *hate* it I do.:angry06:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

heh all for the greater good sooj praise his name


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


>


:thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The people that hate Diaz and cry that he may get a title shot over Hendricks are idiots.

With their ever constant disdain for the guy, they make him more popular than he ever could be.

13 pages on this subject? Thats great...haha. People LOVE to talk about Diaz, even when he doesn't even say anything. Then they wonder why he gets big fights? Because he is a polarizing figure obviously....He has a huge fanbase, but the people that don't like him put him over the top. 

Good stuff.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want Diaz to get the title shot. It will be a one sided beatdown that will ensure Diaz is never mistakingly considered an elite fighter again. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Toxic said:


> I want Diaz to get the title shot. It will be a one sided beatdown that will ensure Diaz is never mistakingly considered an elite fighter again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Only elite fighters beat BJ Penn bro, just look at his record.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I want Diaz to get the title shot. It will be a one sided beatdown that will ensure Diaz is never mistakingly considered an elite fighter again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


I mean I don't like some fighters. Bones, GSP, Reem, Rory, Sanchez....but I'm not that obsessed with hoow they are viewed . I guess I never understood how grown men can dislike or hate certain fighters with such a passion. I don't know any of these guys personally. I'm here for the fights, not to pick my favorite or least favorite soap opera stars.

It will probably be a one-sided beat down with no chance for a finish. But that is the norm against GSP. Condit was handled. Hendricks would get handled. Thats just the way it is. 

Elite fighter? Depends what you call elite. Only a handful or so elite fighters in my opinion. Cruz, Aldo, GSP, Anderson, Bones, maybe Rashad, Cain, JDS. maybe Cormier if he comes over and proves it. He went toe to toe with Condit..the #2 WW. He is around the top of the WW division. Whether that is elite or not I'm not sure nor care.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Well you are convinced of alot of retarded and false things. So this does not surprise me. Atleast you had the decency to warn people when you created your account.


You have the personality of a ping pong ball. You are deficient in all that lends character. On a good day, you're a half-wit. You are dank and filthy. Phone sex operators hang up on you. You are a fiend and a sniveling coward. You wear strangely mismatched clothing with oddly placed stains. The only thing worse than your logic is your manners. You are degenerate, noxious and depraved. I feel debased just knowing that you exist and despise everything about you. God created cockroaches, fleas, and intestinal parasites, then he lowered his standards and made you. You are a green-nostriled, crossed eyed, hairy-livered inbred trout-defiler. Your mother had to tie a pork chop around your neck to get a dog to play with you. You are asinine and benighted. Telemarketers refuse to be seen in public with you.

You are the unholy spawn of a bandy-legged hobo and a syphilitic camel. Your alleged mother abandoned you at birth and then died of shame in recognition of what they had done to Earth. Do you really expect your delusional and incoherent ramblings to be read? I beg for sweet death to come and remove me from a world which became unbearable when you crawled out of a harpy's lair. Do you fantasize that your tantrums and conniption fits could possibly be worth the $0.0001 worth of electricity used to send them? You're a putrescent mass, a swine, and a vulgar little maggot. You are unreservedly pathetic, starved for attention, and lost in a land that reality forgot. You are a few cards short of a full deck, a few bricks short of a full load, and a few chromosomes short of a full human. Monkeys look down on you. Even sheep won't have sex with you. I will never get over the embarrassment of belonging to the same species as you. You are a spineless little worm only deserving of the profoundest contempt. Your attempt at constructing a response was pitiful, maybe later in life, after you have learned to read, write, spell, and count correctly, you will have more success. It is hard to believe how incredibly stupid you are. You emit more stupidity in one minute than our entire galaxy emits in a year. I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you. I don't think that I can summon the strength left to mock your moronic opinions and malformed comments about boring trivia or your other drivel. May you choke on your own foolish opinions.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> *Pretentious Bad Comedic Wank*


Someone is showing they paid attention in English class... and that they haven't to the ToS of the site they are posting on. Direct attacks on other posters however pretentiously stated are prohibited. Reported.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Someone is showing they paid attention in English class... and that they haven't to the ToS of the site they are posting on. Direct attacks on other posters however pretentiously stated are prohibited. Reported.


You:



> That only makes sense considering how often JDS has been taken down and dominated on the ground. Oh wait... it looks like that has never happened in the UFC. Not once. Not even against Cain. Who, in fact, was casually shrugged off in their first fight.
> 
> So what makes you think this fight will be any different? What have you seen that makes you think JDS is a fish out of water? The one sub attempt by Carwin that never came close to finishing him? Or the multitude of "superior" grapples he has left koed on the mat? Which do you weigh more? Because if it's the first you really need to lay off the pipe.


Me:



> There is also a training video of JDS rolling on the matt with Lyoto Machida floating about the internet. He really just doesn't look fluid or adept in BJJ at all.
> 
> I think that the rematch will go differently because in the history of this sport, rematches almost always end up having vastly differently results than the original fights. I.e. BJ Penn/Hughes 1, BJ Penn/Hughes 2, Randy Couture/Liddell 1, compared to the two other rematches, Andrei Arlovski/Sylvia 1, compared to the other matches..... Just a few off the top of my head in high profile championship bouts where rematches have occurred after the original fights being so decisive and one sided.
> 
> ...


You lose.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

You're reply to me meant less than nothing. You called a fight. Big deal. It doesn't excuse you from being an asshole to posters - which you have done consistently. From long rambling wankfests like the one above to calling them retarded to just flat calling people liars.

The mods have been notified of your behavior and that's that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey deadman, you guys can argue and what not. But lets not act like a little girl here...


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Awww, I like both Grapple and Sideways. Can't we all just be friends. This is making me sad. :sad02:

I'm off to drown my sorrows in the biggest Absinthe bottle I can steal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You have the personality of a ping pong ball. You are deficient in all that lends character. On a good day, you're a half-wit. You are dank and filthy. Phone sex operators hang up on you. You are a fiend and a sniveling coward. You wear strangely mismatched clothing with oddly placed stains. The only thing worse than your logic is your manners. You are degenerate, noxious and depraved. I feel debased just knowing that you exist and despise everything about you. God created cockroaches, fleas, and intestinal parasites, then he lowered his standards and made you. You are a green-nostriled, crossed eyed, hairy-livered inbred trout-defiler. Your mother had to tie a pork chop around your neck to get a dog to play with you. You are asinine and benighted. Telemarketers refuse to be seen in public with you.
> 
> You are the unholy spawn of a bandy-legged hobo and a syphilitic camel. Your alleged mother abandoned you at birth and then died of shame in recognition of what they had done to Earth. Do you really expect your delusional and incoherent ramblings to be read? I beg for sweet death to come and remove me from a world which became unbearable when you crawled out of a harpy's lair. Do you fantasize that your tantrums and conniption fits could possibly be worth the $0.0001 worth of electricity used to send them? You're a putrescent mass, a swine, and a vulgar little maggot. You are unreservedly pathetic, starved for attention, and lost in a land that reality forgot. You are a few cards short of a full deck, a few bricks short of a full load, and a few chromosomes short of a full human. Monkeys look down on you. Even sheep won't have sex with you. I will never get over the embarrassment of belonging to the same species as you. You are a spineless little worm only deserving of the profoundest contempt. Your attempt at constructing a response was pitiful, maybe later in life, after you have learned to read, write, spell, and count correctly, you will have more success. It is hard to believe how incredibly stupid you are. You emit more stupidity in one minute than our entire galaxy emits in a year. I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you. I don't think that I can summon the strength left to mock your moronic opinions and malformed comments about boring trivia or your other drivel. May you choke on your own foolish opinions.



Get some help man.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Only elite fighters beat BJ Penn bro, just look at his record.


If BJ had been in shape and not gassed out and stood in front of him in the second Penn would have handily beat him. In the first BJ was beating him and easily took his back. And the body shots did not cause him to gas he is clearly slowed right down before Diaz starts landing those. (which further slow him down). BJ did more to lose that fight than Diaz did to win it.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hey deadman, you guys can argue and what not. But lets not act like a little girl here...


Do little girls usually call people out on acting like assholes? Because I'm not getting the analogy here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Do little girls usually call people out on acting like assholes? Because I'm not getting the analogy here.


There is an ignore option. Yet you choose to read people's post who you don't care for and then cry about it.

Little girls would tell someone that they put them on ignore 
(what you said to me). Then reply too them the next day and say "well I wasn't signed in when I saw your post". And then never really have them on ignore.

Just put people on ignore and quit being such a girl.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The people that hate Diaz and cry that he may get a title shot over Hendricks are idiots.
> 
> With their ever constant disdain for the guy, they make him more popular than he ever could be.
> 
> ...


You of all people know how much I despise Nick Diaz and want him gone from the sport, so I won't even go into that.

But it pisses me off when people say that fans like Toxic and myself are "idiots" because we want to see a guy fight for the title that has actually earned it. Hendricks has beaten Pierce, Fitch, Koscheck, and Kampmann. That's one of the more impressive streaks at Welterweight, especially considering how stacked that division is. Diaz is first of all, coming off of a loss. Second of all, he's coming off a suspension. I know that this isn't Diaz's fault. GSP asked for this fight, and Dana, who is apparently now obsessed with money, thought it would be okay to give a title shot to a guy who doesn't deserve anything but failure. 

But just because I care about the legitimacy of the sport and hold professionalism over personality does not make me an idiot.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ari said:


> You of all people know how much I despise Nick Diaz and want him gone from the sport, so I won't even go into that.
> 
> But it pisses me off when people say that fans like Toxic and myself are "idiots" because we want to see a guy fight for the title that has actually earned it. Hendricks has beaten Pierce, Fitch, Koscheck, and Kampmann. That's one of the more impressive streaks at Welterweight, especially considering how stacked that division is. Diaz is first of all, coming off of a loss. Second of all, he's coming off a suspension. I know that this isn't Diaz's fault. GSP asked for this fight, and Dana, who is apparently now obsessed with money, thought it would be okay to give a title shot to a guy who doesn't deserve anything but failure.
> 
> But just because I care about the legitimacy of the sport and hold professionalism over personality does not make me an idiot.


Well i think anyone with half a brain would realize something like that does not make a person an idiot. He is just calling you an idiot cause A. he likes Diaz or B. He has the opposite opinion from you and thus it makes him feel better to just call you and others with the same opinion an "Idiot"

Anyway you shouldnt take it seriously. It says ALOT more about him then it does about you.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> But it pisses me off when people say that fans like Toxic and myself are "idiots" because we want to see a guy fight for the title that has actually earned it. Hendricks has beaten Pierce, Fitch, Koscheck, and Kampmann. That's one of the more impressive streaks at Welterweight, especially considering how stacked that division is. Diaz is first of all, coming off of a loss. Second of all, he's coming off a suspension. I know that this isn't Diaz's fault. GSP asked for this fight, and Dana, who is apparently now obsessed with money, thought it would be okay to give a title shot to a guy who doesn't deserve anything but failure.


Did I say that? Or did I say you were idiots because you guys and the people like you are the reason why Diaz is so big in the first place? 

Diaz says nothing, yet we have a 13 page thread on it, much of it by posters who don't like him.

If you don't want Nick Diaz to get big fights....then don't blow his popularity up by creating a buzz over anything he does.

Perhaps read a little more into the post. People that write posts and posts on how much they don't like Diaz, for months on end are only helping his popularity. It is idiotic to cry that he gets big fights....but then talk about him more than any other fighter.

Only Nick Diaz can get a 13 page thread here over Dana saying he didn't return his call. And that right there is why he gets big fights.

It is idiotic to give him so much popularity. Then on the other hand cry that he has it.

But perhaps my other post went well over your head.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Only reason Diaz gets so many pages is because the nuthuggers blindly back him up; haters just provide balance!



Ari said:


> I care about the legitimacy of the sport and hold professionalism over personality


Same here. Unfortunately, we're a minority, it seems.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> Only reason Diaz gets so many pages is because the nuthuggers blindly back him up; haters just provide balance!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Unfortunately, we're a minority, it seems.


Completely agreed...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diaz wins even if he doesn't win. 

He has a huge fanbase and a huge section of MMA fans who get all riled up over his actions. As seen with Sonnen, that means $$$$$$, when you have a huge following of fans and people that want to see you fail. 

In the end Diaz gets the laugh. He doesn't even have to say anything and he gets more publicity than many of the champions. He can sit back and not do a thing and people who dislike him will talk about him for months on end.

Fans and haters together. I think MMA fans are most obsessed with Nick Diaz out of any MMA fighter out there. And that mean big paydays. That means Dana will give him big fights. Because even the people who hate him, CARE about what he is up too. 

He's got the public hooked like a fish.
-----------------

As for will GSP get a finish? No he wouldn't in a million years. Only possible way is if Diaz gets a bad cut, which could happen because he does have bad scar tissue and GSP will work elbows from top. But as far as a KO, sub, or ref stoppage...or a cheesy BJ Penn give up? Don't count on it. Diaz is one of the hardest fighters to finish in all of MMA and has the cardio to last. He may get beat, but he has too much pride to be finished. 

GSP has ZERO chance of a finish other than cuts. GSP doesn't finish. Lets not go through this every fight of "I think GSP finishes this one". Because no one that says that every event is ever right. He was real aggressive in the Condit fight compared to fights before...and Condit was never in real danger of getting finished. 

Diaz has a better guard than Condit, I can tell you that. I hope GSP goes for the finish, and that is probably exactly what Diaz is trying to get GSP to do. The more he goes for it, the more chance Diaz has of winning. GSP most likely wins, but no chance of a finish other than a wicked cut. 

Lets save the 13 pager for when Diaz actually misses this presser. He is off training for the biggest fight of his life. He has no time to text up Dana White's goofy ass.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> You're reply to me meant less than nothing. You called a fight. Big deal. It doesn't excuse you from being an asshole to posters - which you have done consistently. From long rambling wankfests like the one above to calling them retarded to just flat calling people liars.
> 
> The mods have been notified of your behavior and that's that.


brb calling another poster out on acting like an asshole
brb acting like an asshole in 90 percent of posts
brb exposing myself as a lying hypocrite

Do you actually ever re-read over your own posts? Seriously champ, just hit that view more posts option on your own profile and have a good browse. You act negatively and abrasively in pretty much all of your posts. I acknowledge that I can be a real **** at times, I just embrace it. You seem to be oblivious to how you actually post yourself. More evidence of narcissistic behaviour.

Also, keep crying to the mods. You'll not get rid of me that easily sport.

Also me clowning you in the Cain/JDS discussion had to really sting, I don't think I've seen a post from you since the fight happened actually acknowledging that you were wrong and giving credit to Cains performance. You can just never be wrong can you Deadman.



Toxic said:


> If BJ had been in shape and not gassed out and stood in front of him in the second Penn would have handily beat him. In the first BJ was beating him and easily took his back. And the body shots did not cause him to gas he is clearly slowed right down before Diaz starts landing those. (which further slow him down). BJ did more to lose that fight than Diaz did to win it.


C'mon mate, every one says that about all of Diaz' opponents. "well, but if he didn't gas, then he would have messed Diaz up!". No one has ever put a boxing clinic on BJ the way Diaz did in that fight, and whether you're a fan or not, that at least deserves some respect. What he did to BJ was damn impressive. He literally boxed BJ up all over the octagon.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rory put a boxing clinic on BJ too


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Rory put a boxing clinic on BJ too


I meant to say "had ever", lol. Rory put more of a kickboxing clinic on him I'd say though.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I meant to say "had ever", lol. Rory put more of a kickboxing clinic on him I'd say though.


Yeah he landed a few very solid kicks but it was the boxing that really ****ed with BJ in that fight. His left hooks to the liver were a thing of pure beauty, Bas would have been stroking it mid fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah he landed a few very solid kicks but it was the boxing that really ****ed with BJ in that fight. His left hooks to the liver were a thing of pure beauty, Bas would have been stroking it mid fight.


I can't remember the fight too well, need to rewatch. I thought it was one of the body kicks that almost buckled BJ though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I can't remember the fight too well, need to rewatch. I thought it was one of the body kicks that almost buckled BJ though.


It all started with a left kick to the body. Rory's boxing did a lot of damage after the fact, but Rory always started everything with kick boxing. He landed some serious brazilian kicks, a hard counter elbow which wobbled BJ and a big kick to the body which was what first buckled him against the fence. Rory's boxing was sick in the fight, his hooks were real tight and he got to BJ a few times, his jab looked great too.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The people that hate Diaz and cry that he may get a title shot over Hendricks are idiots.


:angry02: :sarcastic10:


----------

